# Gotta Love the Birds, Stripers off Chesapeake Beach, MD (Oct 16, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I looked for birds feeding or looking at the baitfish, not playing.







Thanks
Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Great video! Like the quadruple screen.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed as always. Thanks for sharing Joe.


----------

